# Pneumatic Zombie Prop



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Hey guys! I finished up my pneumatic zombie prop using Mikkojay's $20 prop controller. Let me know what you think!


----------



## HavenHaunt (May 17, 2013)

Great porp, great video. I love how your neighbor is out mowing the lawn and you are in the garage building Halloween props. You are a true haunter.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is one cool zombie.


----------



## rufunky (Jul 17, 2016)

This is awesome, great work.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

That's awesome!


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

the lazy susan/lock clasp as hinge thing is genius


----------

